# FEMALE DOMINATION



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 22, 2011)

This is a classic example of female domination. These are both proven females and this one female shows this domintion behavior from time to time to several other females in our herd.

*note the females tail on top, how straight and forward it is.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 22, 2011)

If only all of our human problems could be solved like that.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 23, 2011)

Very interesting. Just shows mounting another tortoise doesn't prove anything about what sex it is!!!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 23, 2011)

That is very interesting...


----------



## Edna (Sep 23, 2011)

I saw your thread title and just wanted to say, "Of course!"


----------

